# How to use Burn to the Brim on Vista(x86 and 64 bit)



## kenkickr (Apr 15, 2008)

Great utlity for making backups onto DVD.  First download it from here http://bttb.sourceforge.net/ and install.  You can't use it yet til you insert a winaspi32.dll so grab it from here http://www.frogaspi.org/download/wnaspi32.dll.  Now copy the winaspi32.dll to Burn to the Brim install folder and now you can open Burn to the brim.

Here are My settings(You'll have to click Add)
Cluster size(Byte):  2048
Media Name: DVD
Media size: 2203001        4302.736
File System size:  2         0.004
Allowed waste:  2202998  4302.730

Back to the main menu insert:
Search time(s):  60
Splitting Depth:  5

Hope you guys like!


----------



## HansBKK (Dec 12, 2010)

*I know this is an old post*

I think the optimum (read: maximum) settings may just vary a bit by brand/factory of disc?

I'm using ImgBurn also, but I doubt if that makes a difference.

Anyway, here are my settings, allowed me to get a 10-disc set BTTB created with the above specs down to 8.

Media size: 2297000 4486+

Note that the "allowed waste" parameter is up to you, I (like the responder above) like to set it to just under the max, as I'm usually burning stuff that's already pretty well compressed.

Hope this helps


----------

